# Sad Day



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Take a moment.........................
What with all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very important person which went almost un-noticed last week. Larry La Prise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Kokey" died peacefully at age 93.
The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin. 
They put his left leg in - and then the trouble started.....

:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

;D ... wonder who he's hanging onto now ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'(
93 years: not a bad age to die


----------

